# Help my pump doesnt pump



## playfulthrills4u (Apr 1, 2010)

first let me thaNK all the hundreds of poster i have read and learned from in the last year. ESPICALLY JON'S VIDEO SERIES I BOUGHT i taped and finished my 6000 foot house, and after a lot of trial and error got OK AT IT. NEWBE FOR SURE. SLOW BUT... with my porta cable sander it came out looking good. 

MY PROBLEM I started my other house yesterday my pump quit working on the first box. the pump less then a year old brand i think it is TAPE TECH? it has a gold barow on it

it worked fine for a whole bucket of mud yesterday and when the bucket was 2 inches from out it quit pumping. thinking i needed to refill it i just cleaned it mixed new mud this morning.

the pump was clean this morning and i could NOT get it to pump mud or even water. 

I cleaned it and ran water through it from a hose, took off the goosneck tried to get it to pump water without any attachments. 

the black rubber seal on the shaft that moves the joint compound in the tube to the gooseneck that goes up and down looks good and tight. ALL THE 6 HOLES ARE OPEN. DONT MOVE

the yellow thing in the bottom of the barro seems to be working good it lets in water and holds it when i take it out of the bucket the yellow disk moved about 1/4 inch when turned upside down

but still NOTHING PUMPS. i used to put it in a bucket of water pump it through before i took it out to clean


please help me with sugestions

michaeL


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You'll probably have to unclip the bottom like you are going to clean it and put a little mud in it. (prime the pump) That should do it. Takes about a cup of mud in mine to get it to start pumping.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

try pouring a couple of cups of water down the nozzle where the mud comes out,stick it in bucket of water and pump,repeat again if at 1st you dont succeeds,works for me every time ,this should prime it,you dont half to be super nuts with cleaning the pump,keep out side clean,stick paper coffee cup on bottom where screen is when transporting,keep water in it,mud can be corrosive but......it's not acid.You could leave mud in your pump for ten years and it wont go hard on the inside


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

just really rotten


----------

